# Bowfin



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, so I have a spot that's chock full of these things. I've spent nearly every day for a month throwing everything I have at them from bluegill poppers to giant purple tarpon toads. I haven't even gotten a look, much less an eat. Anybody catching these things on fly? Info on the interwebs is sparse and what I have seen makes it sound like bowfin on fly is the easiest thing in the world. I've tried fishing in full sun, early morning, cloudy days and in the rain. I give up. Any ideas? Using an 8wt with a floating line, 9ft leader with 8lb tippet.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My dad used to catch them on plastic worms most consistently, so maybe a longer eel or leech pattern fished slow? 

I never had the patience to fish a plastic worm well, so I only caught them on a trot line baited with cut bait for turtles, which doesn’t help you at all.

Nate


----------



## Flatsfishing nut (May 27, 2019)

What ever you use... work it slow, Black dragontail and you should be bowing up constantly, Any big minnow pattern should do it as well. They are pretty dang easy to get on to I must admit


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Flatsfishing nut said:


> What ever you use... work it slow, Black dragontail and you should be bowing up constantly, Any big minnow pattern should do it as well. They are pretty dang easy to get on to I must admit


How slow? Like almost dead sticking it?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Anything big and ugly


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Flyboy said:


> Anything big and ugly


No way I can cast my ex wife on a 8wt.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Based on my time as a bass angler, I'm going to point you in the opposite direction.

Flashy, and fast. I used to hammer them on spinnerbaits. Not on purpose though.


----------



## Flatsfishing nut (May 27, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> How slow? Like almost dead sticking it?


yes, Ive also caught em on spinnerbaits, bottom line if it passes close to their face youre on..you can go flashy But slowers better,,, I promise. main point?across the front of their face . Just cause they are coming up for air dont mean youre gonna get those at all, get low and slow


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I used to catch the hell out of these with Berkley power worms, purple and black. fished slow on the bottom, never caught one on the fly. I've also caught them on topwater with a Zara spook kind of lure. fun as hell to catch.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll be following this thread. Our local fly club has them in our tournament in September. I've heard dark flies and slow presentation too, but I have no personal experience. They look fun to catch though.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Ok, so I have a spot that's chock full of these things. I've spent nearly every day for a month throwing everything I have at them from bluegill poppers to giant purple tarpon toads. I haven't even gotten a look, much less an eat. Anybody catching these things on fly? Info on the interwebs is sparse and what I have seen makes it sound like bowfin on fly is the easiest thing in the world. I've tried fishing in full sun, early morning, cloudy days and in the rain. I give up. Any ideas? Using an 8wt with a floating line, 9ft leader with 8lb tippet.


I got a Buddy who sight fishes them with some hybrid weirdo redfish looking shit. Medium dumbell eyes. Cast and drop. They are some ugly beasts. He said they go nuts when hooked.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

trekker said:


> I got a Buddy who sight fishes them with some hybrid weirdo redfish looking shit. Medium dumbell eyes. Cast and drop. They are some ugly beasts. He said they go nuts when hooked.


They're awesome to me. I've caught them on conventional gear a few times and in my opinion they put a bass to shame as far as fight.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

From what I'm hearing, I may go back to the purple tarpon toad and just strip slower, or try some sort of dumbell head type crustacean pattern. Hell, at least I'm out fishing.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

i mean if youre just trying to blind cast for them...i mean good luck. I sight fish them all the time on the harris chain of lakes. You get in an area with eel grass, or even just shallow muddy bottoms and work slowly thru the area. They’ll be ghosting thru with those long back fins rippling. Another way is to watch them come up and gulp air kind of like a tarpon will. They can literally survive in the most polluted lakes. Honestly I’d go with a white baitfish pattern and color the back black or just a mullet pattern. When you see one, you just sight fish him like any other fish. They are normally a lot more tolerant of sight casting because they are pretty much the apex predator in their lakes. And yes...they go nuts when set into. Good luck!!! Do it on a 5-6 wt for more fun


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

RJTaylor said:


> Based on my time as a bass angler, I'm going to point you in the opposite direction.
> 
> Flashy, and fast. I used to hammer them on spinnerbaits. Not on purpose though.


I remember fishing a bass tournament, getting an eat from a really heavy fish, convinced I had the tournament won, only to find out it was a choupique. That one, and many others I caught had crushed a spinnerbait. They just destroy them.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Bowfin love to eat other fish. I used to catch them all the time on rapala jerkbaits and use game changers now. Maybe predatory responses, but I catch them. Any larger profile streamers will work...I like shad colors around 4-6 inch range. Read their body language and cast perpendicular to their head. Bring it a foot in front of their face and when it turns to look at the fly, give it a quick bump. Quick, sharp twitched of 8-12 inches are the best while letting the fly fall for a second or two. Secondly, if they start chasing the bait, keep it moving. Hope this helps.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thtguyrobb said:


> i mean if youre just trying to blind cast for them...i mean good luck. I sight fish them all the time on the harris chain of lakes. You get in an area with eel grass, or even just shallow muddy bottoms and work slowly thru the area. They’ll be ghosting thru with those long back fins rippling. Another way is to watch them come up and gulp air kind of like a tarpon will. They can literally survive in the most polluted lakes. Honestly I’d go with a white baitfish pattern and color the back black or just a mullet pattern. When you see one, you just sight fish him like any other fish. They are normally a lot more tolerant of sight casting because they are pretty much the apex predator in their lakes. And yes...they go nuts when set into. Good luck!!! Do it on a 5-6 wt for more fun


Oh no, I can see the bastards. They mock me.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ha, used to curse them in my freshy days.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It depends on water depth. If you on the flats and seeing them just put it in form of them and work it.

In deeper water from my experience when blind casting them working it slow near the bottom was the best way. Granted most of my luck with them has been in the okenfenokee Where they like to set on the depth change between the old river channel and the flats. As it approaches the drop off. You usually get slammed. Hard eat, fight is ok but when they hit the bottom of the boat watch out haha.

I personally like crawfish colored flies for them but that could just be me.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I always caught them in bass tournament years ago and thought I had a woper only to find out bowfin. Always on a plastic worm


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

I target them alot in my local pond. They are real fun. They'll come right up to you and just stare at you. They are attracted to movement and noise. It took me a while to actually start landing them. Use the sharpest hooks you got. When you see one stop. Toss the fly in front of them let them see it. Sometimes they'll go right for it but alot of times they'll stare at














it then bite. When they do bite you NEED to wait for at least 3 seconds then set the hook hard and hurry to get that thing in the boat.
I use baitfish patterns.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Danny Scarborough runs guided trips for them on Lake Conroe here in Texas; I think he's on facebook and I'm sure he'd be happy to share some knowledge if you contact him. He's told me what flies he uses and how he fishes them but I've forgotten what he told me. Give him a shout.


----------



## VTWolverine (Apr 13, 2020)

Where I catch them it's exclusively sight fishing. I pole around grass early in the season when they are staging to spawn, this time of year they are in 3-8 feet on water in weedy bays. Often I will turn around and one will be following the boat. They sometimes take a little bit of coaxing but all of the eats have come from jigging the fly right above their head. Their eyes are oriented to the top of their head, so a fly above them in front of their mouth will get their attention. 

They seem to like flies with a lot of movement. My bowfin flies are tied on short, jig style hooks; heavy wire; size 4-1/0. Dumbell eyes, lots of marabou and thick collar hackles. Olive and rust are good but they will hit most anything. One of my favorite fish to target, hands down. They jump, run, and attack flies. Gotta set the hook pretty hard as they have a bony mouth. I hate seeing people confuse them with snakehead, as they think they are invasive and cull them. They're awesome native fish.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Evening is best, they seem to especially like a nearby thunderstorm. They can be moody about eating; definitely sightfish them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going back out this evening to try it again.


----------



## VTWolverine (Apr 13, 2020)

Let us know how it goes. Here's an example fly that is my go-to:


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I caught one on a woolly bugger on a 3 wt. glass rod. Whoa! What a surprise that was! I’d never seen one. Around here they are called choupique and one of the local boat clubs hosts a choupique rodeo. The one I caught was evidently ready to spawn, black spot on the tail with an orange circle around it and sort of neon green fins.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't believe no one has talked about poppers. Bass/frog poppers, worked slowly. Pop it and let it sit till it hurts, then repeat!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Backwater said:


> I can't believe no one has talked about poppers. Bass/frog poppers, worked slowly. Pop it and let it sit till it hurts, then repeat!


I have seen one eat a top water and it was awesome!


Probably going to target them friday. I'll post what I catch


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Are you positive they are bowfin and not snakeheads? Have to ask as they look a little similar and snakeheads can be very shy at times. If bowfin, throw a hook on a rubber ducky bath toy and pop it like a frog, those things love baby ducks!


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Dobre said:


> I target them alot in my local pond. They are real fun. They'll come right up to you and just stare at you. They are attracted to movement and noise. It took me a while to actually start landing them. Use the sharpest hooks you got. When you see one stop. Toss the fly in front of them let them see it. Sometimes they'll go right for it but alot of times they'll stare at
> View attachment 151068
> View attachment 151069
> it then bite. When they do bite you NEED to wait for at least 3 seconds then set the hook hard and hurry to get that thing in the boat.
> I use baitfish patterns.


So I have found a few spots with them recently, and with some good size as well, and I have not been able to set the hook and keep them hooked for the life of me. Fishing b10s sz 1 and umpqua tarpon sz 1/0, but makes sense now to wait a little longer. They are crazy looking fish man. I had one run right up on me, stare me down, and go back under. Threw a gurgler 10ft passed where he surfaced, gave it two pops and it destroyed that damn thing, but about 10 seconds in he was off. I have had plenty of luck getting them to eat on topwater, but zero luck getting the fish to hand. I’ve heard thinner wire hooks, but also any sharp ass hook will do it. Will try the 3 second pause, and hammer down next time.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have some buddies in South Georgia who catch them on fly. It’s got a spinner blade on it like a Cowans Coyote and black or black and purple.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I love when they are spawning and turn chartreuse


----------



## VTWolverine (Apr 13, 2020)

mfdevin said:


> So I have found a few spots with them recently, and with some good size as well, and I have not been able to set the hook and keep them hooked for the life of me. Fishing b10s sz 1 and umpqua tarpon sz 1/0, but makes sense now to wait a little longer. They are crazy looking fish man. I had one run right up on me, stare me down, and go back under. Threw a gurgler 10ft passed where he surfaced, gave it two pops and it destroyed that damn thing, but about 10 seconds in he was off. I have had plenty of luck getting them to eat on topwater, but zero luck getting the fish to hand. I’ve heard thinner wire hooks, but also any sharp ass hook will do it. Will try the 3 second pause, and hammer down next time.


100%, sharp is key. I've had the best luck with short shank, heavy wire hooks as the bigger specimens here can absolutely bend thinner hooks straight. Ultimately, I've just had to accept that I'm going to lose a certain percentage because there is only so much area in their mouth where a hook can properly embed.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

VTWolverine said:


> 100%, sharp is key. I've had the best luck with short shank, heavy wire hooks as the bigger specimens here can absolutely bend thinner hooks straight. Ultimately, I've just had to accept that I'm going to lose a certain percentage because there is only so much area in their mouth where a hook can properly embed.


I actually picked up some short shank, heavier wire hooks to tie some flies on for this purpose. A few of the places I’ve been trying for them, hold them in pretty big numbers, they aren’t shy, and you’ve got shots at them. so sooner or later it’s gonna work out, and i have no plans of giving up 🤣


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

@SomaliPirate did ya ever get one?


----------



## DRO (Mar 9, 2016)

Most of the advice is spot on. Mine were sight casted and coaxed into biting because they were aggravated seeing the fly in their face. All caught within 10-15 ft of the skiff. Fly used was an Olive EP Streamer Brush/Craft Fur w/ cone head. Fight as they are "Pissed Off" rather than running for their life. Since they can "Breathe" from an air bladder, they are subject to gain back their energy when taking a picture......


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

DRO said:


> Most of the advice is spot on. Mine were sight casted and coaxed into biting because they were aggravated seeing the fly in their face. All caught within 10-15 ft of the skiff. Fly used was an Olive EP Streamer Brush/Craft Fur w/ cone head. Fight as they are "Pissed Off" rather than running for their life. Since they can "Breathe" from an air bladder, they are subject to gain back their energy when taking a picture......
> 
> View attachment 186321


Definitely the most aggressive warm water fish I have encountered. Around here they are living amongst the gators and thriving, so I think that’s gotta say something about their personalities 🤣


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I have always caught them on black gurglers, this is fishing dark water where sight fishing would not be an option.


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Here’s some more bowfin love:


----------



## VTWolverine (Apr 13, 2020)

Ferrulewax said:


> Here’s some more bowfin love:
> 
> View attachment 186503
> View attachment 186504
> View attachment 186505


Beauty! Here's a colored up post-spawn male from this summer:


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> @SomaliPirate did ya ever get one?


Alas, no. The bowfin continues to elude me.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Alas, no. The bowfin continues to elude me.


Gotta get back on em, after a ton of hooks up on them, i finally got mine on New Year’s Day. Not sure where you live, but got mine out of a lil black water swamp area, this time of year water is super clear, found him chomping on bait on the edge of a grass bed, got him on a white/chartreuse muddler variation I’ve been fiddling around with.


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

I don’t know how I missed this thread. Here’s some bowfin that my nephew and I caught out of a fishing spot loaded with them. Mine were caught on fly and his were caught using a spinning rod and yellow with black beetle spin.


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

They are fun on conventional tackle, but the ones I have caught on the fly have been like hauling in a log, until you get them to the boat and they liven up a little.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

acesover said:


> They are fun on conventional tackle, but the ones I have caught on the fly have been like hauling in a log, until you get them to the boat and they liven up a little.


So, like a musky that actually eats 😂


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

Black and purple baitfish flies, mine has rattles in it. Weather can turn them off, the colder the water the slower the strip.


----------

